# ChicagoVPS last hack forensic observation



## drmike (Sep 10, 2013)

While looking at data earlier for the UGVPS = ChicagoVPS piece, something dawned on me.

I am pretty sure ChicagoVPS back in June was running their Solus public access from Chicago.

Interesting tidbit about that is within the file that circulated with the database.

Last bit of time data points to the export being at 7:51AM and assumption here is Central time.

Interestingly, the file date/time stamp bears 4:51AM.  Traveling 3 hours west timezone wise puts you over the Pacific Ocean pretty much with only real exception being Hawaii.

If ChicagoVPS/CC/whoever else has a material interest therein is still looking and bothering authorities about such, there's some free information.


----------

